# 2005 Nissan Almera Auxiliary Port Input



## Bl1zz4rd (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a 2005 Nissan Almera 1.6 Luxury Automatic that is fitted with the stock radio head unit. The model code on the front is SY712 and the code on the top of the unit is B8185-8M800. It says FMS audio.

I want to input an auxiliary port so that I can play music from my cell phone or an iPod.

I've heard that one can use the 8-pin DIN connector on the rear of the unit to do so, provided one knows which pin connects to which component in the system and 12V DC power is supplied via an in-line switch to one of the pins. I assume this would require taking it off the main power line that's currently plugged into the unit.

I'm not sure how to go about fitting it and will appreciate any assistance. I don't have a diagram for the unit, which is what a company asked me for to make the cable I'd need. I could get the parts and make it myself too.

Here's a link for my car: Nissan Almera 1.6 Luxury Automatic 2005-10 - Car Specs in South Africa - Nissan Almera Specifications in South Africa - Information on Nissan cars and Almera specs for vehicles in south africa

Link to images of my radio head unit: Postimage.org / gallery - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5

Could I use something like this? PX35RCA Auxiliary input cable for iSimple Connect, Gateway, & Dual Link :: Accessories

I don't mind ordering things online and having them shipped to me.

Are all the 8-pin DIN connectors for Nissan radios the same? This is the only diagram I've found thus far (it's not for my car): 8 Pin DIN Aux Input Diagram Photo by qsiguy | Photobucket


----------

